# Pump for water changes ?



## Mr G (3 Mar 2008)

Hi,

Anybody ever used one of these "drill pumps" for doing water changes on larger tanks ?






They seem to be fairly good value. Cheaper than a Python (but not as cheap as a bucket   )
I was thinking it might make life a little easier when doing large (50%) water in my 240ltr tank.  Simply attach the hose, connect the drill and start pumping to empty ..... swap the hose ends around to start filling from a water but (with pre-treated water)

There are some details here
Wolfcraft drill pump
That one is a 3000 ltr/ph, however there is a smaller 1300 ltr/ph version that should suit better.   It would seem that the only ones worth getting are the 'self priming' versions, the others seem to be too much trouble.

My only concern is how fast the flow rate is, especially when filling the tank .... I dont want my plants and substrate getting blown all over the tank ! 
However with a drill with variable speeds it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


Any thoughts ?

Al


----------



## nickyc (3 Mar 2008)

Looks interesting!  For that price I'm tempted to give the smaller one a go.  We've been battling with water changes on our 360l marine and my 180l freshwater.  Interested to hear anyone else's views though...


----------



## discusdean (3 Mar 2008)

I have one that i used to use to empty a gully at work that access was bad to but found that they did not last to long when used flat out on a electric drill and a battery drill (being that much slower) had to be recharged alot .

but saying that if you only doing a few hundred litres once a week should give you a resonable lifes work at a good price.

would a cheap pond pump not work as well.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Mar 2008)

For getting water out of the tank I would have thought gravity is fine, just get a big hose and prime - making sure the end is out in the garden. Just make sure the end of the hose in the tank is sellotaped at around the halfway mark or whatever.

Its getting the stuff back in thats the problem. If I had a house I think I'd fill up the bath or a huuuuge water container.


----------



## Mr G (4 Mar 2008)

As mentioned, it'll only be pumping about 100 ltrs in and 100 ltrs out, so battery life on the drill shouldn't be too much of a problem.

I've already tried a Python and it works pretty well.  OK for draining with gravity, but not as useful when filling.  Although I've never had any problems with filling using a Python, I'm still not too happy about putting tap water direct into the tank and adding dechlorinator to the tank.    If the pump works, then I can prepare all my water in a small water butt in advance  including ferts (if desired) and then pump into the tank.  If done in advance, I could use a spare heater to get the temp up near the same as the tank. 

....... just a thought and as it's not going to break the bank to try it, I've already orderred one.
Should be here Wed/Thur.

Al


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2008)

I have one of these, but i've yet to get around to using it.  Bought it for a few pounds on ebay.  I need to get the hose attachments sorted.


----------



## Mr G (4 Mar 2008)

I've seen reviews that says the ones that need manual priming are pretty much a waste of time ..... they seem to pump well enough, but getting them primed and into a condition where they will actually do the pumping is a bit of a pain !   The one I've ordered is self priming.

I suppose I'll know in a day or two if it'll work OK for water changes .... If not then I've got a nice convenient way to drain the hot tub.

Al


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2008)

I tried mine out tonight, having spent Â£9 on hose attachments on the way home.  It certainly worked, at first...  I managed to do a bucket of water before the drill battery started to die on me   Stupid cheap drills...


----------



## TDI-line (5 Mar 2008)

I use an Eheim pump attached to a hose which then pumps the water from my garage to my tanks, it's quite slow but has to got about 25 metres though.

http://www.atlantisaquatics.co.uk/acatalog/eheim.html


----------



## lstratton (5 Mar 2008)

I use a syphon to get the water out of my tank and a standard pond pump (about Â£20) to get the water back into my tank and that is 240l with a 50% water change every week.


----------



## bugs (5 Mar 2008)

I don't do a lot of water changes any more, however, had considered a branch on my external filter syphon tube with a divert valve. Plug on a hose and set the valve to empty the tank via gravity and then plug on a feed to refill under mains pressure. Once it's all done, disconnect, set the valve to "filter" and then switch the external back on.

If i were storing water then I would use a submersible pump to refill.


----------

